# At a loss with what to do...



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Just got back from the emergency vet with Lottie. In the space of just 6 hours, she has gone from lively and healthy, to flat, in pain and not eating.

Shes had metaclopramide and metacam, and happily had some recovery diet which she lapped from the bowl, and is now chewing half heartedly on some peppermint hay. Her temp was just 99.7, when it should be around 104, so she is in a box filled with hay in the living room.

She is my 3rd doe in a row that has done this. Florence my first Dutch went into gut stasis no less than 20 times in the 7 years i owned her. She was 9 when she died. Flora my second doe i lost last April at just 9 months, same problem but she never recovered and my vet thought her bowel was either deformed or dying and she was PTS (i was not at home at the time, had i been the outcome may have been different).

Lottie is just over a year, she isnt spayed yet, but my vet doesnt feel that is relevant. He is at a loss, as am i as to what is causing this.

Its only my doe's that seem to suffer this problem. My bucks are all fine. There are no plants that they have access too that could poison them.

I put her out at 7.30 this morning, she did her usual stealing of some parsley and coriander, then had nothing but hay and water until 10.30, when she had a small amount of greens. I went for a walk, once home i offered them some more parsley at 4.30, and i couldnt even find her. She was all hunched up at the bottom of the garden.
She refused to eat anything so i took her straight down to the vet.

Im worried that its something environmental, but why does it just affect the doe's and not the bucks?

I just dont know what to do. Im worried that if i dont find out what it is, its a potential death sentence for her.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear Lottie's not well, Nonnie, but I cant at the moment think why it would be the girls more than the boys.
Do the girls groom more than the boys? I know when Hope had GI stasis it was a blockage of fur, so I wonder if its fur clogging them up, but seems strange for all 3. 
Do they have any woodshavings or anything anywhere? I know they free run in the garden but in a hutch or something? Also with Hope, he was fine when he was on paper, put him on shavings and he started to go down hill again, I dunno if he was allergic or what? 
Just throwing out some ideas, will keep thinking.

*fingers crossed*

*Heidi*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

No, they have rugs at the moment, and i use either shredded cardboard or megazorbat other times.

She wont even swallow now 

Im feeding a tiny amount every hour as i cant risk it going down her windpipe.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm, I just don't know, I am racking my brains for a possible cause. 

Have you tried her with the usual(I'm sure you have cos you've been thru it before) Bran Mash, Porridge, Veggie Stage One Baby Food, Weetabix, Pineapple juice. With Hope, I put Apple juice in a water bottle, so if he did go to drink, he still had some vitamins going into him(I left him a normal bottle of water aswell)
If its something she doesnt have all that often she might be more tempted hopefully.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this nonnie, this is also Miffys downfall she has suffered twice with it, the first for no reason at all and the second was down to a very heavy molt. If she was free in the garden could a cat/bird/fox have scared her? I really hope she pulls through, I know you will do everything for her. Have they xrayed her belly checked shes not blocked with something?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I went into check her and she was on her side scrabbling with her legs.

Phoned the vet to come out and PTS her but she died before he got here. At least she wasnt alone as Norb was near her and i stroked and talked to her as she went.

Not something i want to see again, as they dont just slip away quietly.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

It sounds like a deficiency of sorts! 

We used to have a small animal vet at our practice that swore by giving Tomato juice to rabbits whenever they came in like this as she always said it was a potassium deficiency! It always worked too!!

Also i know that furballs can cause a lot of abdominal pain and lack of appetite, pure pineapple juice syringed dissolves these.

There is a great book called 'the husbandry of rabbits' it gives remedies and dosages and is a great one for the cupboard! 

Hope all is ok. X X


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry Nonnie, you did all you could for her, just wish we could work out whats happening 

R.I.P Lottie.

*Heidi*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I went into check her and she was on her side scrabbling with her legs.
> 
> Phoned the vet to come out and PTS her but she died before he got here. At least she wasnt alone as Norb was near her and i stroked and talked to her as she went.
> 
> Not something i want to see again, as they dont just slip away quietly.


oh nonnie i am so so sorry


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh no im so sorry for your loss, binky free Lottie x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh that's so sad 
Nite nite Lottie xxx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so so sorry to hear that. I'm sure she appreciated having you there at the end though and at least she knew just how much you loved her. Take comfort from that, and knowing you did all you could.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Im just really shocked about it all. She has never be ill a day in her life. Not even a dodgy tummy.

We've decided to have a PM done. I need to know what is causing this, to prevent it happening again.

But for the forseeable future, Norb will be an only bun. I cant risk getting him another girly, knowing that there could possibly be something in my house or garden that could kill her.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Nonnie I'm really sorry to read this, Lottie was a beautiful bun-binky free over the rainbow Lottie!

Sugar once had this and we had no idea why. The vet said the smallest of things can stress a rabbit out and then their guts stop. We still don't know what caused this with Sugar and luckily he recovered but the vet said once a rabbits guts stopped after the bun was 'bullied by a robin' because the rabbit chose to lay under a tree that had a robin nest in it!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this news. RIP little one!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

That's devastating, I'm so sorry


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Lottie. I hope the PM identifies the cause, in the meantime, thinking of you and Norb.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

So sorry Nonnie. RIP Lottie x


----------



## britishbunnies (Apr 10, 2010)

So sorry things didn't improve for Lottie. You did everything you could and hopefully the PM will reassure you of that.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

RIp Lottie. Hugs to you and Norb hun! Let us know what it was!


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness only just managed to catch up on this post i am so so sorry to hear this you gave me so much advice when my Toto was poorly and i appreciate that only wish i could of given advice too but i am no expert at all new bunny owner just know how awful it is to see them so ill so quickly and you feel so helpless you did all you could but what a shame it got hold of your poor bunny rest in peace little bun and sending a huge hug to you Nonnie i really feel for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Nonnie.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no, i am so sorry Nonnie. Rest in peace Lottie xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so sorry nonnie


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

aw Nonnie, I'm sorry  it's not nice watching them go that way, that is what happened with Pepsi, gave me nightmares for a while after. At least she is no longer suffering... RIP little one


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> aw Nonnie, I'm sorry  it's not nice watching them go that way, that is what happened with Pepsi, gave me nightmares for a while after. At least she is no longer suffering... RIP little one


How is it going Tink? How are Rosie and Chester? Have you had any further thoughts on what to do? I so hope you can re-home Chester nearby so you can still see him. Good luck.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

helebelina said:


> How is it going Tink? How are Rosie and Chester? Have you had any further thoughts on what to do? I so hope you can re-home Chester nearby so you can still see him. Good luck.


They are both fine thanks hun.. Chester has got a naughty streak in him since he got back though.. I have managed to find him a lovely home, I shall update very soon, I feel happy about where he is going, it's not close but I'll be able to see how he is doing..


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

im so sorry for your loss  Binky free Lottie xx

nonnie im thinking of you xx


----------

